# New Autozone fuel filters... Any good?



## mikemustbebored (May 6, 2011)

Recently saw a "new" line of fuel filters at my local autozone... a brand called Az filters. Are these any good? I plan on changing the fuel filter on mine soon. 97 200sx SE - Looks like the Az filters at autozone are made for a variety of makes and models. I remember changing it on my old 95 200sx a number of years ago with a fuel filter from autozone and it was pretty tough to replace. I would get an OEM but hey, it's just a fuel filter and the autozone filter is less than half the price of the filter from the dealer.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

"it's just a fuel filter"...
Until you're stranded on the side of the highway with clogged injectors or a collapsed fuel filter....then is it "just a fuel filter"?


----------



## mikemustbebored (May 6, 2011)

Ok... I guess I'm just trying to see if any one here can share their experience w/ Az fuel filters from Autozone. Just had a bad feeling that the fuel filter from the dealer is likely an Az fuel filter (or kragen, napa, etc) with a Nissan stamp on it which justifies it being double the $...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Go with a Purolator filter. I've used Purolator products for years with good success.
e


----------



## motoman740 (Jan 17, 2011)

I work for autozone and my car has one of those in it. I have sold countless az filters and have never received any complaints from them failing. Their quality seems top notch, and I haven't had any problems with mine. Go for it!

BTW. autozone has a 10% "courtesy discount" they can use it for angry customers, military personnel, students, seniors. If you fit the bill make sure you ask for it!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

10% off a cheap fuel filter that just collapsed and left you stranded ain't gonna cover the cost of the tow truck.
And the only reason Autozone sells countless filters, or countless Autozone anything is because Autozone is basically selling crap to people that don't know any better or are too cheap to get good parts. They'd rather do it twice than do it right.


----------



## motoman740 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Autozone parts*



jdgrotte said:


> 10% off a cheap fuel filter that just collapsed and left you stranded ain't gonna cover the cost of the tow truck.
> And the only reason Autozone sells countless filters, or countless Autozone anything is because Autozone is basically selling crap to people that don't know any better or are too cheap to get good parts. They'd rather do it twice than do it right.


Autozone does have SOME cheap parts but it doesnt mean that its all crap and if you use them your car will explode. To think that way and ignore other peoples experiences is an ignorant mindset. I have never had any problems with the AZ filter INSTALLED IN MY CAR, nor have heard of or returned a filter due to poor manufacturing or failure.

I also get my parts from a variety of sources, including the OEM. You just have to do your research on the parts that you need and then make the decision. If you dont want to research or dont care how much you pay, then definitely go oem. As for autozone parts. They are generally good as long as you stay away from valuecraft and always get the parts with lifetime warranty.

Now, I want jdgrotte to back up his claims of an AZ filter being of questionable quality. If not then his statement is nullified.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't need a claim. The problems speak for themselves and so do the people.
Just sit at an Autozone and watch the clowns walk in and the clowns walk out.
Kinda like sitting in front of Walmart...da-derp-e-derp-da-dope-e-dope


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

To me, Autozone is a lot like Advance Auto Parts. As Motoman says, there are some crap parts, but there are also some good parts. A little research and experience goes a long way into knowing what's good and what's not.


----------



## mikemustbebored (May 6, 2011)

motoman740, thank you for sharing your experience w/ Az fuel filters from Autozone. Awesome to hear from a user who's actually used the product in question.


----------

